# poner detalle



## J.Egipto

Hola a todos,

Me gustaría saber si hay una expresión idiomatica exacta para la persona que intenta a añadir un detalle más a algo o un asunto pensando que así lo hará perfecto pero en realidad le sale peor!

Saludos


----------



## Lord Darktower

Uy, este hilo promete. ¿De qué tipo quiere la expresión? ¿Académica, formal, técnica, coloquial, vulgar, soez...?


----------



## J.Egipto

¡Hay muchas tipos de expresiones! Entonces, quedaré con la coloquial..umm y otra pregunta ¿qué significa soez?


----------



## Lord Darktower

Verá que  la lista que he puesto de los tipos de expresiones que pudieran ser van en sentido decreciente de rectitud, desde la más correcta a la menos:

En ese aspecto, una expresión soez es:


> *soez**.*
> (De or. inc.).
> *1.* adj. Bajo, grosero, indigno, vil.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​



Si la quiere coloquial puede emplear "chafar". Si Pepe, con muy buena voluntad, quier poner una guinda encima de un gran pastel pero resulta que resbala y se cae encima, puede decirse que Pepe la ha chafado.

Pero espere más opiniones. 
Un saludo.


----------



## J.Egipto

Muchas gracias, Lord Darktower, por la explicación detallada!


----------



## oa2169

Coloquial y malsonante: _cagarla_.

DRAE:

*cagar**.*
(Del lat. _cacāre_).
*2.* tr. coloq. malson. Manchar, deslucir, echar a perder algo.

_Milord: el diccionario dice que "chafar" es voz onomatopéyica. ¿A cual onomatopeya se refiere?_


----------



## Orbayu

oa2169 said:


> Coloquial y malsonante: _cagarla_.
> 
> _Milord: el diccionario dice que "chafar" es voz onomatopéyica. ¿A cual onomatopeya se refiere?_



Yo supongo que lo de la onomatopeya será porque chafar se usa especialmente cuando aplastas algo, o lo deformas (como en el ejemplo del Lord de la tarta) y, generalmente, la onomatopeya de aplastar suele ser algo así como "chaf", o "chof".....


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues claro. Se ve que la señorita oa chafa poco.


----------



## J.Egipto

Gracias, oa, orbayu y Lord Darktower


----------



## Maggydch

Tratándose de alguien que se enreda en explicaciones le decimos "no aclares que oscureces"
Si alguien, por colaborar, empeora la situación: "no me ayude, compadre".
En ocasiones varias," quiso hacer una gracia y le salió una morisqueta".

Las soeces se las dejo a Lord, que tiene más estilo.
me voy, que se me quema el arroz...


----------



## Erreconerre

J.Egipto said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Me gustaría saber si hay una expresión idiomatica exacta para la persona que intenta a añadir un detalle más a algo o un asunto pensando que así lo hará perfecto pero en realidad le sale peor!
> 
> Saludos


En alguna parte del estado se usa, en estos casos, la expresión *"Ora sí que por ponerle Pancho Ramos le pusimos la chingamos".
*No sé quién sea el multicitado Pancho. Pero el dicharacho es muy ilustrativo entre nos.


----------



## tusi

En Perú dirían "la fregaste" (la cosa, se supone).


----------



## nwon

oa2169 said:


> Coloquial y malsonante: _cagarla_.



Me acuerda de una expresión por estas partes, _to __shit the bed_. Tal vez en español se cagan las camas también?


----------



## oa2169

Hay otra que usamos por estos lados, aunque el DRAE dice que es solo para Argentina: _Embarrarla_.

*embarrar**1**.*
*~**la.*
*1.* loc. verb. coloq._ Arg._ *estropear* (‖ echar a perder).

Un saludo.


----------



## Namarne

nwon said:


> Tal vez en español se cagan las camas también?


En España sí, pero en español no.  

Otra más modestita (familiar no malsonante): pifiarla. ("La pifié", "la has pifiado").


----------



## Lord Darktower

Señor Namarme, documentemos totalmente a quien preguntó. ¿La locución completa a la que se refiere no es: "La pifiaste, Burlancaste"?


----------



## Orbayu

Señor Lord, debo reconocer que yo a Burlancaste siempre he oído que le acusaban de cagarla, más que de pifiarla.... 

También se usa, al menos por el norte, donde la ironía se maneja bastante bien, "arreglar" ("lo estás arreglando").... todo va en el tonillo que se emplee para decirlo.... y, cuando se refiere sólo a "pifiarla" hablando, lo típico por aquí es decir "te has lucido"


----------



## Namarne

Lord Darktower said:


> ¿La locución completa a la que se refiere no es: "La  pifiaste, Burlancaste"?


Pues yo esa la conocía con "la cagaste", precisamente.  
(Edito: como dice Orbayu).


----------



## Pinairun

_¡Acabaste de arreglarlo!, _un eufemismo irónico.
_La jodiste,_ bastante coloquial.


----------



## Nipnip

Una persona que por poner más detalle arruina algo es un "ostentoso", si añade _detalles _a otras cosas. Si lo hace con su persona es un _figuroso, un figurín._

Está también la expresión coloquial: _salir de guatemala para entrar a guatepeor._


----------



## Lord Darktower

Otra: _meterla. (_La pata, ¿vale?). "La has metido...".


----------



## mokka2

No, yo creo que eso de ostentoso no es ...

Las que decís solo cogen la parte del significado que es fastidiarla, y decir ¡Acabaste de arreglarlo! es para algo que ya estaba estropeado que se intenta arreglar y se estropea más. 

La que puede ser es la de Pancho Ramos, pero no la entiendo bien. ¿Pancho Ramos es como alargar el nombre para que sea ilustre?


----------



## mokka2

Por ponerle la guinda se arruinó el pastel podría ser, pero pienso que es muy fácil ponerle la guinda al pastel, incluso aunque sea de record guiness, pues se usa una escalera. Entonces para mi que la expresión no existe porque es difícil que al ponerle la guinda al pastel se arruine, lo que no quiere decir que no puede pasar si te resbalas. Entonces alguien puede exclamar eso, obviamente.


----------



## Cal inhibes

"Por hacerlo más, hízolo menos".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Si te quieres poner sentencioso puedes utilizar este dicho*, traducido de Voltaire:
- Lo perfecto es enemigo de lo bueno
Ver

* La verdad es que a pesar de los numerosos resultados de Google no es tan corriente como lo es en francés pero el lo primero que me vino a la mente al leer tu pregunta.

Hasta luego


----------



## Namarne

La frase en francés me ha recordado otra de origen inglés: si no está roto, no lo arregles. (Para otras situaciones, seguramente). 

Saludos.


----------



## Maggydch

A lo mejor me estoy desviando, pero recordé el famoso dicho "salirle el tiro por la culata". 
¿Vale?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Nipnip said:


> Está también la expresión coloquial: _salir de guatemala para entrar a guatepeor._


¿Por qué para todo sale a relucir esa estúpida frasecita!  Aquí no pinta nada, lo siento.

Me sorprende que nadie haya sugerido: _se te pasó de tueste_.

Saludos.


----------



## Nipnip

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¿Por qué para todo sale a relucir esa estúpida frasecita!  Aquí no pinta nada, lo siento.
> 
> Me sorprende que nadie haya sugerido: _se te pasó de tueste_.
> 
> Saludos.



Porque es muy versatil y sí tiene todo qué ver. Tratar de hacer algo mejor y dejarlo peor.


----------



## oa2169

Nipnip said:


> Porque es muy versatil y sí tiene todo qué ver. Tratar de hacer algo mejor y dejarlo peor.



Recuerda Nipnip que Guatemala es la tierra de Giorgio Lontano y la defiende a capa y espada, como nosotros lo haríamos por la nuestra.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Nipnip said:


> Porque es muy versatil y sí tiene todo qué ver. Tratar de hacer algo mejor y dejarlo peor.


Precisamente por eso digo que no. La frase esa quiere decir: "estar en una mala situación y terminar en una peor", como "de la sartén a las brasas". En este caso entiendo que existe un matiz distinto, como el "pifiarla" que seguro se lo leí alguna vez a Mafalda.




oa2169 said:


> Recuerda Nipnip que Guatemala es la tierra de Giorgio Lontano y la defiende a capa y espada, como nosotros lo haríamos por la nuestra.
> 
> Un abrazo.


Uno de mis pasatiempos es poner el invento ese de "guatepeor" en la búsqueda y protestar de oficio en el hilo que la traiga a colación. Ñaca ñaca. Claro que soy más enfático cuando me parece que se usa donde no cabe, o caben otras mejores. 

Saludos.


----------



## mokka2

Eso entendí yo, salir del fuego para caer en las brasas, salir de la sartén para caer en las brasas es otra variante. 

Pero no se trata del matiz lo que falla al usar esa frase sino de la falta de significado, es que no se trata de esa idea. Lo mismo las que añadís ahora.


----------



## mokka2

Yo creo que si corresponden a la idea: Por hacerlo más hízolo menos y Lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno. 

Pero falta el matiz de poner un detalle. La pregunta es si en árabe existe un dicho que contenga la idea. Se puede traducir.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:


Maggydch said:


> A lo mejor me estoy desviando, pero recordé el famoso dicho "salirle el tiro por la culata".
> ¿Vale?


Para mí no, según lo que entiendo de la pregunta se trata de hacer algo, de hacerlo bien y de querer mejorarlo una vez acabado. _Salirle el tiro por la culata_ se refiere a una acción entera y no a un supuesto remate destinado a mejorar.
Aunque sí se puede emplear siempre y cuando se explique lo que pasó antes:
- Quiso regalarle bombones pero el tiro le salió por la culata porque su amigo es diabético
- Quiso regalarle bombones y para rematar le mandó la caja dentro de un ramo de flores: le salió el tiro por la culata porque su amigo es alérgico a las flores. 
Pero para mí está muy tirado de los pelos; lo normal (por aquí) es que se diga:
- Quiso regalarle bombones y para rematar le mandó la caja dentro de un ramo de flores y es cuando la pifió: su amigo es alérgico a las flores

Solo mi opinión personal.
Hasta luego


----------



## mokka2

Namarne said:


> La frase en francés me ha recordado otra de origen inglés: si no está roto, no lo arregles. (Para otras situaciones, seguramente).
> 
> Saludos.



No, para la situación puede servir chafar, aunque no tiene la idea la palabra sirve, porque la situación habla por si misma, y lo que no lo dices tu lo dice la situación. Si algo se echó a perder se pueden decir muchas cosas, todo lo dicho.
 Esto es una cuestión de entendimiento, de un determinado pensamiento.


----------



## mokka2

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¿Por qué para todo sale a relucir esa estúpida frasecita!  Aquí no pinta nada, lo siento.
> 
> Me sorprende que nadie haya sugerido: _se te pasó de tueste_.
> 
> Se te pasó de tueste es como se te fue la mano, quiere decir fallar en encontrarle la medida exacta a algo.
> 
> No es eso.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## mokka2

Maggydch said:


> A lo mejor me estoy desviando, pero recordé el famoso dicho "salirle el tiro por la culata".
> ¿Vale?



Salirle el tiro por la culata es que a alguien la acción que realiza se le vuelve lo contrario de lo que pretendía, se vuelve en su contra. Con el matiz este de pegar un tiro, que es como para algo determinante o agresivo incluso.

No es eso.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Pinairun said:


> _¡Acabaste de arreglarlo!, _un eufemismo irónico.


Esta me parece la mejor opción hasta ahora.


----------



## Maggydch

¡Pusiste la torta!
en Venezela.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

oa2169 said:


> Coloquial y malsonante: _cagarla_.
> 
> DRAE:
> 
> *cagar**.*
> (Del lat. _cacāre_).
> *2.* tr. coloq. malson. Manchar, deslucir, echar a perder algo.
> 
> _Milord: el diccionario dice que "chafar" es voz onomatopéyica. ¿A cual onomatopeya se refiere?_



ésta se me vino de inmediato a la cabeza.... queda perfecta 



Maggydch said:


> ¡Pusiste la torta!
> en Venezela.


de acuerdo 

Y bueno... se me ocurre "por hacer una gracia, le salió una morisqueta" y/o "cambió lo roto por lo descocido..."


----------



## Naticruz

Creo que la expresión siguiente te va a convenir:​  ​ *Peor la medicina que la enfermedad*, la que corresponde al portugués _Peor la enmienda que el  soneto_. El sentido es exactamente el mismo.​  ​ Un saludo ♥​


----------



## mokka2

Naticruz said:


> Creo que la expresión siguiente te va a convenir:​ *Peor la medicina que la enfermedad*, la que corresponde al portugués _Peor la enmienda que el  soneto_. El sentido es exactamente el mismo.​ Un saludo ♥​



Pero que no, se trata de alguien que quiere poner un detalle para hacer algo mejor y lo arruina. No es enfermedad, y es un detalle.


----------



## Erreconerre

J.Egipto said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Me gustaría saber si hay una expresión idiomatica exacta para la persona que intenta a añadir un detalle más a algo o un asunto pensando que así lo hará perfecto pero en realidad le sale peor!
> 
> Saludos


No hay nada _pior_ que un pendejo con iniciativa.


----------



## mokka2

¿Pero eso que tiene que ver? Aún no se que significa "Ora sí que por ponerle Pancho Ramos le pusimos la chingamos".


----------



## Naticruz

mokka2 said:


> Pero que no, se trata de alguien que quiere poner un detalle para hacer algo mejor y lo arruina. No es enfermedad, y es un detalle.


Mira, a mi ver las palabras medicina y enfermedad están en sentido figurado. La medicina es el detalle y la enfermedad algo que la persona que hace el detalle no considera perfecto.

*Aquí está** un enlace que menciona esta expresión y la explica.*

Un saludo


----------



## oa2169

mokka2 said:


> ¿Pero eso que tiene que ver? Aún no se que significa "Ora sí que por ponerle Pancho Ramos le pusimos la chingamos".



La versión colombiana es : "por ponerle María Ramos, le pusimos la cagamos".

Por hacerla bién (ponerle un nombre) la hicimos mal (le pusimos la cagamos).

Un saludo.


----------



## mokka2

Ah ya, es como una niña que no tiene padres. ¿No es esto como 'es peor el remedio que la enfermedad'?

Yo creo que solo la frase de Voltaire sirve, lo mejor es enemigo de lo bueno, porque se trata de alguien que cree que poner un detalle lo dejará perfecto pero al hacerlo todo se arruina. Y también la otra frase que se dijo: Por hacerlo más hízolo menos.

Son las únicas que entiendo responden a la idea de lo dicho, aunque no incluyen la idea del detalle.


----------

